# Hilfe!!! Was mach ich falsch



## sheep (7. September 2001)

Zuerst mal hallo an alle.

könnt mir bitte jemand erklären was ich falsch mache:
ich habe mal angefangen eine Homepage zu bauen aber irgendwie siehts immer http://www.sheep.at.tf so aus.
Wie macht ihrs so Professionell????
Welches Programm nehmt ihr? Einen Quellcode Editor?
PS: Link gilt nicht für euch

Warum hilft mir denn keiner!!!


----------



## .v|AR|i. (8. September 2001)

also zuerst würde ich deine Start.html mal in index.html umbenennen. Sonst kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich nur nen "Seite nicht gefunden" bekomme.


----------



## pogo (8. September 2001)

hiho

also wenn du mit "professionell" schöner meinst 
dann würd ich dir raten, dass du einen WYSIWYG editor benutzt. denn damit kann man schnell und einfach arbeiten. um nur ein paar zu nennen:

macromedia Dreamweaver UltraDev
in verbindung mit macromedia Fireworks

Adobe GoLive

leider kosten die ihre kleinigkeit... abba du kannst dir ja mal ne trail version laden.
kostenlose editoren kenn ich jetzt leider nich...

klar kann man gute ergebnisse auch durch pures html coden erreichen... halt ich abba nich sehr viel von


----------



## MrBarcode (8. September 2001)

also, ich würd dir auch dazu raten, dir erst mal dreamweaver4 zu saugen. wunderbar sowohl für einsteiger (nur WYSIWYG) wie fortgeschrittene (mit code inspector). 

Ich schwör auf das ding, nur den script code, den das ding mit seinen behaviours manchmal produziert sollte man schleunigst raushauen und selbst hand an legen. Außerdem find ichs ******e, dass das ding nicht alle CSS styles anzeigt und keine i-frames anzeigt eun und und ... upps, naja  vielleicht wird sich das ja alles in der 5er version geben.


----------



## ajay (9. September 2001)

also ich benutzt allaire homesite und bin damit voll zufrieden, vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich den ganzen scheiss gern selber schreiben will, um was dabei zu lernen.
diese ganze WYSIWYG-Progis gefallen mir irgendwie net. okay ich hab bis jetzt auch nur mal in frontpage reingeschaut - und das is fuer mich der allerletzte scheiss...

mfg flash


----------



## pogo (10. September 2001)

@NDL_Flash

lol
klar iss frontpage shit!


----------



## GoLLuM (10. September 2001)

also ich mache meine seite
komplett mit dem HTML-editor phase 5. (das ist sowas wie das notepad) und habe allgemein nur gute kritik bekommen. tja, da lohnt sich das tippen und mir machts spaß. 

außerdem: wenn man den quelltext selber tippt, dann hat man viel besseren überblick und weiß, wo fehler sein könnten etc.

also: tippt, bis die tastatur qualmt! *g*


----------



## Tribalman (14. September 2001)

Ich benutze "1st Page 2000" von Evrsoft. Das Teil ist 100% Freeware und kommt dafür mit einem enormen Leistungsumfang daher. Hat meines Wissens auch in vielen PC Magazinen Lorbeeren geerntet.

Empfehlenswert!

www.evrsoft.com


----------

